# Sore Elbows?



## Sacto95827 (May 8, 2003)

Has anyone ever had sore elbows?  The reason I am asking is because it wouldn't seem to be that elbows could be sore for the reason being that there are no muscles around the elbow (at least I don't think there are any muscles around the elbow).  What concerns me is that both my elbows hurt.  I would think that I might have just hurt them doing a particular exercise, but I would think if I did hurt my elbow, it would be isolated to one side, and not be hurting on both sides.  Also, it seems to me that I might have pulled something in my left bicep.  When I first start doing exercises using biceps, I can really feel it.  But after the muscle starts warming up, it gets a little better.  I don't know if I want to go to the doctor because it would totally "irk" me if he said to stop lifting for a while.  Should I just keep driving on?  Any feedback or suggestions would be great!  Thanks!


----------



## italbello (May 9, 2003)

ye i used to have that too in my right elbow whenever i did curls i could flex my bicep and my elbow would pop or crack its nothign serious it does hurt for a while but after a while u kidna get used to it and it jus goes away..it probably has to do with too much weight and the form is probably off putting stress on the elbow joint.


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2003)

there actually are muscles that cross the elbow, but usually the problem is related to tendons.


----------



## Mudge (May 10, 2003)

I have had sore elbows before (connective tissue), mostly my left. I got it doing HST training, so I'm pretty sure it was the frequency and the VERY fast strength gains I was getting. During the 5 rep week I had to call it short doing only 1 week of that instead of 2, because it was just kicking my ass.


----------



## mda1125 (May 10, 2003)

I've had it.. I tried adjusting my form.  Nothing.  Started taking Glucosamine.. within 2 weeks, it's so minor now I barely notice it anymore.  Right back to the heavy weights with good form.  

It was the oddest thing.  They would both be sore, same spots, and if I put my elbows on the pads of my chair, it was just this deep sore feeling.  Doing any triceps work was painful to the point that anything would aggravate it.

I went to the Dr. and she basically said it was tendinitis and there was no cure.  Just stop what I was doing.  Same answer I got for a recent bout of bicep tendinitis.  

So I really focused on my form (maybe my elbows were flaring out or I had my grip to wide on biceps) and took some Glucosamine 3 times a day.

Like I said, for me.. barely there.  So my own opinion is.. the Glucosamine helped a lot.  Because I just can't figure out why else it would almost disappear.


----------



## aceman (May 13, 2003)

*elbows*

Good chance you have tendonitis or what is sometimes called tennis elbow.  Like mentioned in other comments its usually caused by over exertion and repetitive motions.  Also brought on by what was mentioned, the muscle tissue is growing quicker then tendons can handle.


----------



## slow (May 19, 2003)

its probally inflamation of the tendons or commonly known as tendonitis (sp?) I get it all the time because I like to armwrestle.


----------

